# 5.10 Freerider (oder Konsorten) vs Vans



## Pleitegeier (2. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich habe noch nie 'Bikeschuhe' besessen und habe nen Vans Schuhtick seit gut 20 Jahren, andere Schuhe haben fast keine Chance 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Classic Vans im Vergleich zu 5.10 oder anderen Bikeschuhen? 

Diese Impact oder vergleichbare Klötze bitte aussen vor, die kommen nicht in Frage. Was ich bei den Vans nicht optimal finde: die Sohle könnte steifer sein und wasserabweisend wäre auch toll. Wären die 5.10 Freeride in der Hinsicht z.b. besser als die Vans?


----------



## rehhofer (2. Mai 2012)

Nimm die fünf zehn - mit vernüftigen Flats ohne Alternative aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (2. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie sagt das jeder und es wird natürlich auch was dran. Wenn ich mir den Impact angucke, den viele fahren, leuchtet es mir ein, aber sonst wie z.b. beim 5.10 Freeride nicht unbedingt 

Ich glaub ich habe keine Wahl, ich muss über meinen Schatten springen und es selbst testen . Verstehe ich es richtig, das der 'Five Ten Freerider Pro Schuhe pumice/black Mod. 2012' die wetterfeste Variante ist? Also damit kann man auch mal in ne Pfütze latschen ohne direkt nen Feuchtbiotop im Schuh zu haben?


----------



## RadlRambo (2. Mai 2012)

Hab nen 5.10 Impact (Kein Freerider) und Vans Gravel. Der Vans ist wie ein Skateschuh (Gewicht, weniger Halt) mit superweicher Sohle (überall schwarze streifen aufm Boden, kleben gut an Flatpedal, aber nicht besser als der 5.10).  Ich fahr eigentlich nur mit dem Impact aber ich denke für die Eisdiele tut es auch der Vans.


----------



## Pleitegeier (3. Mai 2012)

Danke soweit, aber der Spruch mit der Eisdiele ist lächerlich. Ebenso könnten einige ihr Impact durch Sandalen ersetzen.


----------



## Exxun (3. Mai 2012)

Vans haben bei mir im bike Einsatz 2 Wochen gehalten bis die anfingen sich aufzulösen. 5.10 halten und halten. 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2012)

Nimm die Impact. Hab die Freerider, die Baron und auch Vans, die Impact sind die funtionellsten.

Mal was anderes, die Suchfunktion kennste aber schon, oder?


----------



## Takulli (3. Mai 2012)

Ich finde diesen Bericht sehr intressant.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462618


----------



## Takulli (3. Mai 2012)

Sorry, leider mit Schreibfehler.


----------



## Pleitegeier (3. Mai 2012)

Den Bericht habe ich tatsächlich überlesen, danke für den Link.

Die Suchfunktion kenne ich, aber ich wollte Vergleiche zu Vans. Diese 'Das ist das Beste'-Posts interessieren mich nicht, zuviel angelesenes Halbwissen bei den Leute hier erlebt.

Ich bin übrigens immer mit Classic Vans gefahren (Sk8 Hi) und hab die beim Biken nicht einmal geschrottet. Irgendwann sind die halt auf, aber das ist normaler Verschleiss.

Wie geschrieben, die Impact kommen für mich nicht in Frage. Ich mag das Gefühl nicht Klötze an den Füßen zu haben und eine zu dicke Sohle sehe ich für mich als Nachteil. Ich werde die Freerider bestellen, wenn die Sohle etwas härter ist als die der Vans und mindestens genauso viel Grip hat, könnte es der perfekte Bikeschuh für mich sein.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2012)

ok, da du eine Prinzessinenantwort erwartest:

Ich besitze diese Vans: http://www.vans.com/microsites/bmx/rv.php und auch die Freerider und die Baron. Die Vans Sohle ist etwas fester aber nicht so griffig. Die Freerider/Baron Sohle ist ok und man kann damit alles fahren. Für längere Touren ziehe ich immer die Impact an (aber die möchtest du vor der Eisdiele ja nicht tragen...) weil diese eine steife Sohle haben. ICH bekomme bei längeren Touren in den Freeridern und Baron Fußschmerzen, das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich Schuhgröße 45 habe und sich der Fuss dementsprechend mehr um das Pedal biegt.
Die Freerider/Baron sind erstaunlich wasserdicht, werden aber auch diesmal wieder von den Impact getoppt. ICH persönlich kann dir nur zu den Impacts raten, aber die gefallen dir ja nicht. Dann käme die Reihenfolge Baron/Freerider und dann die Vans, die ich besitze. Die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit ist bei den 5-10 (aktuelle Modelle) besser als bei den Vans. Die 5-10 sind einsatzoptimierter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabi1 (3. Mai 2012)

Hab die Freerider.
Sohle ist steif.
Der schuh ist angenehm zu tragen und verursacht bei mir keinerlei schmerzen.
Grip auf dem Pedal ist echt abartig.
Dass dir die impact nicht gefallen verstehe ich voll und ganz!:-D


----------



## Pleitegeier (3. Mai 2012)

@schulte: Keule , ich habe dich in keinster Weise zu den Leuten mit Halbwissen gezählt und wollte nur meinen Thread halbwegs rechtfertigen. Ich hab halt was anderes gefragt als: sind 5.10 gut? Ich habe oft genug gehört/gelesen, dass die Teile super sind, die Frage habe ich mir gar nicht gestellt. Wenn man nach Meinungen wie 'Ist super, fahre ich auch' geht, müsste ich mit Schlafanzug, Impacts und natürlich nem Demo mit 1000mm Flatbar den Berg rocken, aber meine Bedürfnisse sind da anders und ich versuche mich auf diese Weise ranzutasten, mit Vergleichen 

Ich danke Dir für deine aussagekräftige Antwort, damit haste all meine Fragen beantwortet.

@schwabi: Danke Dir, die Teile sind nun eh bestellt...bin gespannt . Optik ist zweitrangig...ich gehöre nicht zu Familie Breitfuss aus Österreich, deshalb mag ich grundsätzlich keine, wie sagte Mama früher immer, 'Bollerschuhe' . Und wenn ich mir dann noch vorstelle, dass ich die Strecke aufgrund der Superdämpfung nicht mehr oder kaum noch spüre...nein, das ist nix für mich.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2012)

alles klar, hoffe du wirst zufrieden sein mit den Schuhen!

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Die Impacts sind die (zumindest für meine Ansprüche) besten auch wenn die echt derbe kacke aussehen. Die Steigerung der Häßlichkeit sind eigentlich nur noch die hohen Impacts.

Aber wie so vieles im Leben: Ist immer Geschmacksache


----------

